# صلاة الاستخارة



## أبو جميعه (28 سبتمبر 2010)

دعاء صلاة الاستخارة
عَنْ جَابِرٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُعَلِّمُنَا الاسْتِخَارَةَ فِي الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا كَمَا يُعَلِّمُنَا السُّورَةَ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ يَقُولُ : 
إذَا هَمَّ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالأَمْرِ فَلْيَرْكَعْ رَكْعَتَيْنِ مِنْ غَيْرِ الْفَرِيضَةِ 
ثُمَّ لِيَقُلْ : ( اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ , وَأَسْتَقْدِرُكَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ , وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ الْعَظِيمِ فَإِنَّكَ تَقْدِرُ وَلا أَقْدِرُ , وَتَعْلَمُ وَلا أَعْلَمُ , وَأَنْتَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ , 
اللَّهُمَّ إنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ (هنا تسمي حاجتك ) خَيْرٌ لِي فِي دِينِي وَمَعَاشِي وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِي أَوْ قَالَ : عَاجِلِ أَمْرِي وَآجِلِهِ , فَاقْدُرْهُ لِي وَيَسِّرْهُ لِي ثُمَّ بَارِكْ لِي فِيهِ ,
اللَّهُمَّ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الأَمْرَ (هنا تسمي حاجتك ) شَرٌّ لِي فِي دِينِي وَمَعَاشِي وَعَاقِبَةِ أَمْرِي أَوْ قَالَ : عَاجِلِ أَمْرِي وَآجِلِهِ ,
فَاصْرِفْهُ عَنِّي وَاصْرِفْنِي عَنْهُ وَاقْدُرْ لِي الْخَيْرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ ثُمَّ ارْضِنِي بِهِ . (وَيُسَمِّي حَاجَتَهُ ) وَفِي رواية ( ثُمَّ رَضِّنِي بِهِ)( رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ 1166)

كيفية صلاة الاستخارة ؟
* تتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة .
* النية .. لابد من النية لصلاة الاستخارة قبل الشروع فيها .
* تصلي ركعتين .. والسنة أن تقرأ بالركعة الأولى بعد الفاتحة بسورة (قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ) ، وفي الركعة الثانية بعد الفاتحة بسورة (قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ) .
* وفي آخر الصلاة تسلم .
* بعد السلام من الصلاة ترفع يديك متضرعا ً إلى الله ومستحضرا ً عظمته وقدرته ومتدبرا ً بالدعاء .
* في أول الدعاء تحمد وتثني على الله عز وجل بالدعاء .. ثم تصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والأفضل الصلاة الإبراهيمية التي تقال بالتشهد . 
« اللّهُمَّ صَلّي عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحمَّدٍ كمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى إبراهيم وَعَلَى آلِ إبْرَاهيمَ وَبَارِكْ عَلَى مُحمَّدٍ وعَلَى آلِ مُحمَّدٍ كمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى إبْرَاهيمَ وَعَلَى آلِ إبْرَاهيمَ في العالمينَ إنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ »
أو بأي صيغة تحفظ .
* ثم تقرأ دعاء الاستخارة : ( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْتَخِيرُكَ بِعِلْمِكَ وَأَسْتَقْدِرُكَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ ... إلى آخر الدعاء .
* ثم تصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. كما فعلت بالمرة الأولى الصلاة الإبراهيمية التي تقال بالتشهد .
* والآن انتهت صلاة الاستخارة .. تاركا ً أمرك إلى الله متوكلا ً عليه .. واسعى في طلبك ودعك من الأحلام أو الضيق الذي يصابك .. ولا تلتفت إلى هذه الأمور بشيء ..
واسعى في أمرك إلى آخر ماتصل إليه .

طرق الاستخارة 
الطريق الأول:- استخارة رب العالمين عز وجل الذي يعلم ما كان وما يكون وما لم يكن لو كان كيف يكون .
الطريق الثاني:- استشارة أهل الرأي والصلاح والأمانة ، قال سبحانه وتعالى :{وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْر}
وهذا خطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال سبحانه وتعالى :
{ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ } (سورة آل عمرا ن : 159) 
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أسدُ الناس رأياً و أصوبهم صواباً ، يستشير أصحابه في بعض الأمور التي تشكل عليه ، وكذلك خلفاؤه من بعده كانوا يستشيرون أهل الرأي والصلاح .


............................................................................................................................
تقبلوا تحياتي فقد قررت ان انقل لحضراتكم هذا الموضوع للنفع منه لاننا نوضع في مواضع حيرة كثيره 

أخوكم : محمد عبدالمنعم 
:6: أبو جميعه:6:


----------



## مجنون حاسب (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي شكرا لك جزيل الشكر والله العظيم من كل قلبي لاننا والله بأمس الحاجة لصلاة الاستخارة في جميع شؤون الحياة 
وأنا عندي مشكلة أنه عندي حيرة مابين تخصص علوم الحاسب الالي وتخصص اللغة الانجليزية ولكن بإذن الله سأصلي صلاة الاستخارة وأدعوا الله أنه يكتب لي الي فيه الخير شكرا لك على سردك موضوع في غاية الاهمية 
تحياتي ...........................


----------



## العمده 1 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع
أسأل الله عز وجل لك التوفيق 
اخوك
العمده 1


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك​لكن الرواية ما ذكرت الصلاة على النبى لابصيغة إبراهيمية ولا بأخرى إنما هو الدعاء فقط، كما أنه يمكن أن يدعو قبل السلام وبعد الفراغ من التشهد ثم يسلم ،لقوله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) "إذا هم أحدكم بالأمر فليكع ركعتين من غير الفريضة ثم ليقل"فظاهر قوله ليقل يحمل على الفراغ من الصلاة أو على الترتيب فى أذكار الصلاة فيكون الدعاء بعد التشهد وقبل السلام.​


----------



## hydraubaggi09 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيّم
شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------

